# Trustfire TR-1200 beamshots with comparisons



## Witnessonly (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a DX flashlight that I've now had in my possession for a couple of 
weeks, and as yet I haven't found much out there in regards to reviews, so here goes, my first 'review'...

TR-1200 

Emitters: 5x Cree Q5 WC LEDs
Modes: 5 mode (H-M-L-strobe-SOS)
Batteries: 2-3 18650 batteries
Switch: rear button, reverse clicky switch

Firstly here are some pics of the flashlight itself







It's got to be considered as quite flexible with regards to batteries, being that it can be configured to run on either 2 or 3 18650's via removable extension tubes, my preference would be to go the 2 battery configuration for anything but situations that require longer run times, in the 3 battery configuration it does become quite long, at about the length of a 3D [email protected] but without feeling as robust. 

double o-ringed on most collars (there's room for them to all be double o-ringed just not supplied) and also the lens has a single o-ring seal, I'd feel comfortable taking it out in the rain but wouldn't put money on it surviving a submerging for any duration

In regards to brightness, I can say it is it's bright, maybe to bright... Lets just say I was showing it to a friend and told him to take it out on his balcony to 'give it a go', after trying it out for about 5 secs he excitedly called his housemate out to have a look. After seeing it turned on once and for only a second the housemate went running inside with a look of genuine fear on his face, I think he though that the police would be called. It was able to clearly light up an apartment block 200m away. 

So here are some beamshots...
Comarison lights are:

Olight M20 premium
DX X-2000 P4 18650
DX MTE SSC P7-D
TR-1200 5x Q5 WC


----------



## FlashPilot (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for your review. I just received this light and am quite impressed. Outdoors, this easily provided much more range, light and spill than my friends Fenix TK-30 and Jetbeam M1X. True that it doesn’t have the build quality of the others, but for $47 it’s a steal - and at 1/3 the cost of the others. 3 18650's is a fantastic option for these high powered lights, and it works well with both 2 or 3 battery configurations, thanks to its good regulation.


----------



## space-time (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information and beamshots! 

Does the TR-1200 seem to have the same throw/spill with 2-18650s as it does with 3-18650s? I'm curious if the 3rd battery adds any brightness or if its just runtime.

Does it need 18650s with the "button" on the positive terminal, or will it work with flat top 18650s?


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 24, 2010)

No worries, glad I can help the community in a small way.

With regards to the questions:

I just did a rough and ready test with a Sekonic L-508 Zoom master photographic light meter and the difference was 1/10th of a stop between the 2-3 battery configuration, so it looks like the regulation is roping in the extra power and converting it to run times (not that I've done any run time tests yet).

I think the 2 battery config. is a better overall form factor, it feels more solid, where as the 3 battery setup makes the battery tube _seem_ quite long and thin, not something I'd go wacking things with if you get my meaning. 

But the option for 3 cells gives me a greater sense of security (run times) when taking it on an overnighter into the bush. Low on this model seems to my eye to be as bright as an Olight M20 R2 on it's highest setting, so a 1 cell with a good low would be an excellent complimentary to this little monster.

The batteries I'm using are button top 18650's but looking at the spring at the back end of the emitter unit it's wound up to a contact point about 4mm in diameter, so maybe it'd be OK with non button ends.

Regards,


WO


----------



## space-time (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for the additional info! This is sounding like an interesting light. 

I have a couple of more questions, if any of the TR-1200 owners happen to visit this thread again: 

How fast is the strobe? Is it in the 2-3 flashes per second range or more like 10-per or greater?

How about the heat output and heat sinking on those fins around the head? Does it seem like the light could run on high for an extended period without burning itself up? As these things go, its probably a good sign if the head does get somewhat hot - an indication that the heat is actually making it out of the emitter to be radiated to the air.


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 25, 2010)

On the strobe, my guess is 5-6 pulses per second.

On the heat side of things, I just tried a quick test for 10 mins (room temp is at about 25deg C)

At 3 mins body (head not battery) room temp, just a sense of warmth at the bezel

At 5 mins heat is migrating down from bezel.

At 10 mins the external head was well on the way to warm, but it was all coming from the thread contacts at the front.

At this point I took the head apart quickly and the emitter 'dropin' assembly is well... 'bloody hot'! Blister hot sort of territory....



So with those facts I've gone and done what I hope is the right thing and jammed a fair bit of Aluminium foil into the void around the 'pill' to make a broader thermal path, keeping in mind not to let it encroach onto the 'center' spring.

OK 5 mins in, now thats more like it, heats being generated from the whole head, and not just from the point of contact with the threads. I would say 'nice and warm' not uncomfortable.

and at the 10 minute mark, pretty warm, not uncomfortable though.


Hope that answers your questions

WO


----------



## a1penguin (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the beam shots. It's difficult comparing DX flashlights. I have that MTE SSC P7-D on my bike and it's way way floody. That X-2000 looks like it has a much narrower beam even on flood. 

Using the Spiderfire vs X2000 comparison beams from the Russian site
http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ that P7 shot you have looks pretty bad.

For $13, it might be a good rainy day light.

The 1200 is just too large for bike use, but I've been tempted to get one to have a "blind the intruder instead of shooting him" flashlight.


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Penguin,

I think that I could have pointed it up a bit more, it was the first shot I took, and sadly I didn't check that shot against the others until I'd got home. 

Let's just leave that out of the assessment process shall we 

On the x-2000, and it being a good bike light, yes for me it does a great job in that regard, I use this more than any other with my cycling (urban environmants with a few unlit paths)


----------



## space-time (Feb 25, 2010)

Witnessonly: Thanks again for that info. I like that strobe rate! And that sounds like a really good mod you did around the pill to get the heat out to the head. :thumbsup: I'll do the same if I wind up getting one of these.


----------



## chelboed (Feb 25, 2010)

a1penguin said:


> The 1200 is just too large for bike use, but I've been tempted to get one to have a "blind the intruder instead of shooting him" flashlight.


 
Funny that you mention this...I have one on order that I plan to unscrew the body/tube from the head and use it as a helmet mount bike light. I have a couple of tailcaps that may thread into the head. I can drill 2 small holes in the edge of the tail cap for +/- wires. I have a 4x 18650 cell holder 2s/2p to run 7.4v 5000mAh pack. My only fear is that it will be too tight a spot for trail riding.


----------



## a1penguin (Feb 26, 2010)

chelboed said:


> Funny that you mention this...I have one on order that I plan to unscrew the body/tube from the head and use it as a helmet mount bike light. I have a couple of tailcaps that may thread into the head. I can drill 2 small holes in the edge of the tail cap for +/- wires. I have a 4x 18650 cell holder 2s/2p to run 7.4v 5000mAh pack. My only fear is that it will be too tight a spot for trail riding.



I commute home at nite on the roads. I've read that you need much more light for MTB in the dark. Also that flood is good.

I love my Trustfire TR-801 on the helmet. Not too heavy, tight beam and I can use it to see glass/road kill soon in enough time to avoid it at 15-17 mph.

Let us know what you think of the light. It looks like a great light if the quality is decent.


----------



## mfm (Feb 28, 2010)

Can someone post a picture and state the length of the TR-1200 when using only 2x18650 cells? It seems all pictures and measurements are for 3x18650 only.


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 28, 2010)

In 2 battery configuration it's 219mm (3 battery is 286mm).


----------



## blck1jack (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought this light and I can't wait to see how it turns out. It looks promising. Those shots are at about 400ft which seems phenomenal for a light this price! Looks like its got good flood and hot spot.


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 28, 2010)

Here you go, sized against a 4D cell [email protected]

WO


----------



## PayBack (Mar 9, 2010)

I've not seen any mention of runtimes? In fact not even on the site that sells it.


----------



## Witnessonly (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Payback,

low- 2 batts= 3 hrs 45 mins, one charger and only a few batts means about a day or 2 of testing... 

I can be generous though, pick a power and a battery config, I'll see what I can do....

A 'please' might have helped my 'just acquired' mood though.

WO


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Witness, if you have some time, perhaps a low or medium with 3 batts test? I'm curious to see how much runtime is improved with the third batt. Thanks.


----------



## PayBack (Mar 10, 2010)

Witnessonly said:


> Hey Payback,
> 
> low- 2 batts= 3 hrs 45 mins, one charger and only a few batts means about a day or 2 of testing...
> 
> ...




Well the lack of a "please" was due to it being a general statement about what I've seen posted around (including sites that sell it, as I said), rather than a lack of manners in a comment aimed specifically at you.

However any chance of 2 x batts on High, please ;-)


----------



## Witnessonly (Mar 11, 2010)

All good this end Payback, lets chalk it up to my very long day at this end 

And as requested, 2 battery config on high, I have it at 75-80 mins 


BJack, I'll have a crack at 3 bat config (I'll do it on low for continuity) in the next couple of days, I'm flat out with work ATM but I'll see what I can do.

Regards,


WO


----------



## PayBack (Mar 11, 2010)

Cheers, that's a decent runtime for the output assuming the output doesn't drop too much going from 3 down to 2 (I wouldn't want to run it on 3).

This might be the light to get to wow the cops on my ride along.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmm... looks decent to give it a try. At under 50 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## chelboed (Mar 11, 2010)

a1penguin said:


> I commute home at nite on the roads. I've read that you need much more light for MTB in the dark. Also that flood is good.
> 
> I love my Trustfire TR-801 on the helmet. Not too heavy, tight beam and I can use it to see glass/road kill soon in enough time to avoid it at 15-17 mph.
> 
> Let us know what you think of the light. It looks like a great light if the quality is decent.


 

Yeah, the 801 would be great on the lid.

I've got a MagicShine for the helmet and an MTE SSC P7 for the bars, but was considering running the Magicshine and the MTE on the bars and the TR 1200 head on my lid if it's not too tight. The two P7's should give me a good amount of flood for the near field.

I had also considered grabbing another MagicShine head and a "y-cable" to run a twin MS setup.

I dunno...I'm getting outta control.


----------



## daytec (Mar 11, 2010)

this does look promising, i wish they would do this in a r2.


----------



## chelboed (Mar 11, 2010)

daytec said:


> this does look promising, i wish they would do this in a r2.


 

I'm guessing it's a heat issue maybe?

If you could ditch the pill and machine the head out of 1 solid piece of aluminum...Arctic Alu 5 R2's to it, and use this reflector...it may work well. It'd probably also help to use a larger diameter barrel (3x18650 fatty-stack) with thicker walls to help transmit the heat.


----------



## Benson (Mar 11, 2010)

chelboed said:


> I'm guessing it's a heat issue maybe?


:shakehead

The "R2", "Q4", or whatever is the flux bin -- that specifies how much light output at 350mA. Nothing to do with the power, which is determined by the Vf (no binning for this, but fairly independent of the flux bin) and the selected drive current. Going from Q5 to R2 is basically free light, and may slightly (although in practice negligibly) reduce the temperature, since more energy is making it out as light, less has to be conducted away as heat.



> If you could ditch the pill and machine the head out of 1 solid piece of aluminum...Arctic Alu 5 R2's to it, and use this reflector...it may work well. It'd probably also help to use a larger diameter barrel (3x18650 fatty-stack) with thicker walls to help transmit the heat.


And that would improve the cooling, and thus light output, with _any_ flux bin -- but if the current design (and aluminum foil) works for XR-E Q5s, it'll work with XR-E R2s with the same driver. your redesign would also double the price, and remove compatibility with other WF-500-compatible lights. Not to say I wouldn't buy one, though...

A reasonable way to build one with better LEDs (whether XR-E R2s, or maybe XP-Gs, even SST-50s) is to order just the reflector/housing/pill kit (from DX, probably available elsewhere, too), build your own drop-in, and get either an entire WF-500, or just the parts you need (bezel, head, body, tailcap, and one or three extenders).


----------



## chelboed (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! Cool.

I may just have to try it then. Same to be said with XP-g R5's?


----------



## space-time (Mar 20, 2010)

I received a TR-1200 today that I ordered a few weeks ago. I like this thing! :twothumbs It looks smaller in the hand than a person would think from the measurements.

The strobe function is just what I was looking for. Fast enough to be nausea-inducing :green: 

Here are the tailcap true RMS current measurements with 2 fully charged AW 2200 mAh protected 18650's:

High: 2.21A
Medium: 0.77A
Low: 0.24A

Note the approximate ratios: 0.77/2.21 = 0.24/0.77 = 1/3. Thirds! Just what I was hoping so each level would be about half as bright as the one above. Visually it does look that way.

Taking the mfgr "emitter" lumen rating and assuming linear response gives H/M/L = 1200 : 400 : 133

Multiplying by 0.75 for an approx OTF lumens H/M/L = 900 : 300 : 100

Sounds like some of the "600-700" lumen MC-E and P7 lights test OTF around 350-500 from the little bit I've read so far on CPF about integrating sphere testing, so these numbers would be pretty good if they turn out to be anywhere near accurate. Places the "high" OTF well above an MC-E/P7 and the "medium" somewhere around 100-200 lumens below.

For just $45 I can't complain a bit about the build quality I'm seeing.


----------



## Witnessonly (Mar 20, 2010)

I just did a little run timing on the high mode with 3 18650's (Trustfire 2500mah blue (DX) used for all tests)

80 mins at high, then ramped down to med/low for a further 55 mins.

WO


----------



## space-time (Mar 22, 2010)

Witnessonly: I installed your aluminum foil heat-transfer fix on my new TR-1200 this evening and it works like a charm. :thumbsup: Definitely needed. I'm using 2 18650s now until my third arrives tomorrow. I spent some time considering other solutions and came up with a blank. I was thinking about thermally conductive potting compound until I saw how the head fits together. The foil just molds right in there.

I put a thin layer of GC Electronics type 44 non-silicon heat sink compound on the inside of the head barrel and on the outside of the reflector/pill to help the heat transfer to/from the foil. The jury is still out. It didn't make it any worse (!), but not sure if it is significantly better. Something is working, though. I disassembled the head, which was hot with the transferred heat, and the reflector/pill was just warm. 

I also put some Nyogel 760G lubricant on all 6 sets of threads. That helped *tremendously*. I saw a bit of factory lube on the o-rings, but zip on the threads. I could feel the bezel thread galling a bit until they were lubed. 

Now I hope that Trustfire - or someone - comes out with a version using the newly-announced 430 lumens XP-G neutrals. 2100 total combined emitter lumens, maybe 1500-or-so OTF!


----------



## Witnessonly (Mar 24, 2010)

Space-time, 

Glad you're finding the same results as me with the alumimium foil, I won't take credit for it though, it was something I picked up here lurking around a while ago, it's been a handy addition on a few of my lights.

I can also see where the lubricant would be handy, as yet I haven't acquired any specific FL lube, (TBH if a lubricant thread can go 400+ posts then I'm pretty sure by the the end I'll be a confused FL noob :candle But I'll have a look over it and see if there's a good all rounder that I can put into my 'FL box of tricks'. (Aluminium foil is in draw 3 of the kitchen and 5m away )

I have to be honest and say I'm using this flashlight quite a bit now, and all it does is make the rest of my FL arsenal just a little 'dull', I'm not sure that's going to help my bank balance... 

WO


----------



## G1ass1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Opic I know, but just got the trustfire 1200, which way round do the batterys go?? Pointy end down or flat end down??


----------



## space-time (Mar 24, 2010)

G1ass1: looks like your question has been answered in your other thread. Congrats on the TR-1200 - and welcome to CPF!! :welcome:

Witnessonly: I agree - this light kind of smokes everything else I have in the collection, too.  This guy is my favorite light now. I have a cheap-o 35W HID light on the way though. It will be interesting to compare that with the TR-1200. I know the HID will be a lot heavier to carry with the SLA battery.


----------



## G1ass1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheers, got it all sorted.

Have the torch mounted on my 17hmr, will easily light out to 200yards on full.

It's nit to heavy on the gun to be of anysort of discomfort, and it's not to big to be much of an annoyance..

Far far better and cheaper than anything I have seen that Is designed for the purpose, only issue is I need a pressure pad and some color filters.

To mount the two battery version I had to take a shave out of the mounts, if u are interested u will need a 25mm mount for the torch.

I have a pressure pad on the way and I have managed to make
a colour filer from some old ones kicking around the house.

Seriously if u are looking for a gun mounted lamping solution, forget ledray or any of that stuff, get one of these, a pressure pad and a fiugre 8 mount, cheaper and take my word for it.... Alot more effective

side note, u might have to modify the torch or look out for an specalist figure 8 mount if u have a scope
with a lense BIGGER than 40mm.. But I don't so it was perfect

I'll get some pictures up sometime
Perfect.

Interestingly enough, it's just as powerfull and effective as a pattery pack powered clulte delux torch, not sure of the exact model but it costs £100 and had a millimn candle power???

I have a pressure pad on the way


----------



## space-time (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll bet the TR-1200 handles recoil well. I see that the battery compartment has a spring on the top and a spring-loaded plunger at the bottom. The batteries should stay more-or-less in place due to inertia, with the battery tube recoiling back and forth around them during a shot.


----------



## G1ass1 (Mar 27, 2010)

.17hmr doesn't exactally produce alot of recoil. You can seen the bullet impact thru the scope it produces that little recoil 

But I recon it should providing it was secured down properally. I see no reason why it wouldn't stand up to th likes of the bigger calibers such as a .308


----------



## G1ass1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Doesn't seem to affect my groupings anyway


----------



## space-time (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey it would be interesting to see a picture of the TR-1200 mounted on the barrel, if you could post one! Do you use the 2-battery or 3 battery configuration?


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I finally got my tr-1200 from dx today. I also got some protected cells and a charger for it. However I can't seem to figure out the modes. I can't get the light to switch from whatever mode that it is on. Is there anything special I have to do? Dx doesn't send a manual with anything which isn't smart. Does anyone here know how to switch the modes or have any advice for me?


----------



## brted (Mar 27, 2010)

From some of the reviews posted at DX, it sounds like some people are getting 1-mode lights instead of 5. With the light on, you should be able to press the button just a little until it goes off (not a full click). When you let go, it should go into the next mode.


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I submitted a costumer service request to DX and I'll see how it goes. I think that's terrible quality control and false advertising. Even though they're a vendor and not the manufacturer, they are still responsible for what they sell. If they give me any problems, I will not tolerate it. Hopefully I should have the right flashlight in another month or two. Although the one I have right now I guess is stuck on the medium mode, which is still better than any other lights I own, but I really wanted that ~1000 lumen setting. On a sidenote I now have some new 18650's to use so that's a plus. This light seems so versatile, hopefully Dx get's its act together.


----------



## space-time (Mar 27, 2010)

blck1jack: like brted said, on mine its a full click to get it on in the first place, then a very fast half-press and release to change the mode. If I do 5 half-presses and releases I get all 5 modes. It has memory - what ever mode you last have it will remember when you do the full press to shut it off. Starts up with that mode next time.

That's unfortunate that you received a bad one! They must not be testing them enough at the factory before shipping.


----------



## brted (Mar 27, 2010)

The problem with getting stuff from China is it would be very expensive to send it back. Given the price of the light, I doubt they will send you another one free. It could be they will just offer a partial store credit. I hope it works out for you. You might also look into seeing how hard it would be to replace the driver, which would fix your problem.


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea, its not switching correctly. Frankly that's unacceptable. They sent me a defective product which is their fault. I work in retail. I know the policies. I want what I paid for. I looked into replacing the driver, but I can't find any info on it online. I'll wait and see what DX says. In the mean time I tried looking for something similar for my 18650 bats from a reputable company or retailer.


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 31, 2010)

Dx is doing the right thing. They have a US return address so that isn't a problem and they reimbursing me for the shipping as long as it is less than 30% of the item price, which I can manage. I'm shipping it out tomorrow. They will replace light. So basically the only thing I lost is time, which I can deal with. Dx was very pleasant to deal with so far, so all is well. Hopefully when I finally get the light I can get that ~900 OTF lumens put to work.


----------



## brted (Mar 31, 2010)

That's good to hear. Thanks for the follow-up. They are slow, but if you follow their process, they can actually do alright.


----------



## chelboed (Mar 31, 2010)

blck1jack said:


> Dx is doing the right thing. They have a US return address so that isn't a problem and they reimbursing me for the shipping as long as it is less than 30% of the item price, which I can manage. I'm shipping it out tomorrow. They will replace light. So basically the only thing I lost is time, which I can deal with. Dx was very pleasant to deal with so far, so all is well. Hopefully when I finally get the light I can get that ~900 OTF lumens put to work.


 
Not that I don't trust you...but have you owned / operated a moded light before? To change modes, you barely press the clicky down and release quickly...(as soon as the light goes out)...to get to the next mode. Sorta like you are gonna flash someone really quickly.


Assuming you have done this properly...I'm sorry dude. It sucks to wait 6 weeks for a light that's supposed to blow the doors off what ya got...only to find that it's not workin'.


It's worth the wait though, trust me. I got mine a couple weeks ago and it's freakin' incredible for $45. ($48 when I ordered:duh2 Mine is actually so freakin' awesome that I cut the head off my SSC P7 and turned it into a bike light with remote 4cell pack.


Side note: The light runs good off 3x RCR123A's too. Take that last extension off and just run the short barrel with tailcap. Very pocketable. I don't have matching cells, so I didn't run it that way very long. I've got 2x Trustfire 800mAh's and 2x Soshine 700mAh's. If I had 3 matching cells, I'd probably just run it that way most of the time. It's so small and incredibly bright that way!!!


Similar situation:
I also ordered a UniqueFire P60 with an R5 drop-in. This is the most amazing light I owned. (for like 8 days) It was SO LIGHTWEIGHT!!! Super-pocketable light, man. After about 8 days, the light turned blue, went dim, and ceased to work. The emitter was fine, the driver was fried. I could have fixed it myself for $3 much quicker than DX. Next time, I'll probably just go that route.


But...the R5 size to output ratio is incredible. I echo the need for a TR-1200 with R5's. It would annihilate!


----------



## blck1jack (Mar 31, 2010)

Other people have had my problem as well, and yes I have been barely tapping it. Basically you press it until the light goes out and release it in a split second. I can manually strobe with it at about 3-4 times per second so I would think that's quick enough, if i so desire with the half tap method without any change in modes, so I'm 99.9% sure its defective. But just for you I will take another look at it when I get home. I've owned two other moded flashlights but they used full click methods.


----------



## chelboed (Apr 3, 2010)

Random Beamshots...I measured the shed from the lights with a tape...50 feet 6 inches:
Control





Magicshine




My own P7 creation




Both together





Trustfire TR-1200 on 3 RCR's (It works rather well and fits in the pocket:








This 50' beamshot doesn't do it justice b/c this light can throw a beam a couple of football fields. 50 feet is just rediculous for it:lol:


----------



## blck1jack (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got my replacement from DX today and all is well, and what a light it is for the money. The strobe is particularly nice. I'll post beamshots as soon as I give my 18650's a fresh charge. Although it should have the same performance all the way through if it's regulated correctly.


----------



## riccardo (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new here, I'm waiting to receive a TR-1200 that I bought on DX a few days ago. I'm really curious about this lamp and his performance, so far given the beamshot posted on this 3d it seem to be impressive!! I'd really like to see some comparison on different ranges.

Anyway, I'd like also to buy a new SST-50 lamp, may be a 'branded' one like the JetBeam RRT-3, I want to try a branded product.. 

Can you figure out or guess which kind of difference in power output we should expect between a single SST-50 and this cheap monster? They are both rated 1200 lumens, I guess both are emitter lumens, not otf.. anyway, any Idea?


----------



## riccardo (May 2, 2010)

chelboed said:


> This 50' beamshot doesn't do it justice b/c this light can throw a beam a couple of football fields. 50 feet is just rediculous for it:lol:



:huh::huh:

That's amazing!!
I'd like to see something on a longer range..


----------



## riccardo (May 3, 2010)

A last minute thought: does anybody has compared this lamp to the Ultrafire WF-1300l??

Manufacturer rated lumens are always in excess so I think that 1200 or 1300 there can be no differences...

Any real-world comparison??


----------



## chelboed (May 3, 2010)

IMO compared to an SST50...it will have more throw. Even if the two are measured the same output in "lumens"...the TR1200 will seem brighter b/c it pierces through the darkness. I was planning on building it into a bike light, but it's too narrow / spotty.

It's definitely an impressive beast! I love it.


----------



## riccardo (May 4, 2010)

chelboed said:


> IMO compared to an SST50...it will have more throw. Even if the two are measured the same output in "lumens"...the TR1200 will seem brighter b/c it pierces through the darkness. I was planning on building it into a bike light, but it's too narrow / spotty.
> 
> It's definitely an impressive beast! I love it.



OK, but have anyone compared this beast to other multi-emitter design like the WF-1300l?? I'm curious because I can find several comparison between the WF-1300l and other well known but not much about this TR-1200..

Having a comparison between this two can help to figure out how the TR-1200 will look compared to many other lamps.

I can't wait until it will arrive.. on DX they have not yet be ginned to pack my order... still waiting..


----------



## joe1512 (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the WF-1300? DX search kind of sucks, especially with hyphons. I can't find it.


----------



## riccardo (May 4, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the WF-1300? DX search kind of sucks, especially with hyphons. I can't find it.



It's enough to write WF-1300l but than you need to scroll to the very end since the product is out of stock. Anyway, it is the sku.20233.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20233

As far as I understood about this lamp it have a terrible quality control, low reliability, but huge output...


----------

